# ok the best lights u guys have used



## bigsloe (Nov 16, 2006)

ok so im working with a standard 75 galllon tank 48-18-? any way i want to grow some plants just like java fer some of the easier stuff. which lights would you reccomend?

thanks in advance,,,sloe


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey im looking to do the same plants in a 75. I hope we both get some help. I think with the normal 36 watt lights probably are ok but idk for sure.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

the key to growing plants instead of algae is to provide as much light and nutrients as the plant can use without providing too much leaving left overs for algae.

If all you want is java fern, anubias and other easy plants, then you still have to say how much green you can add at the start. If you can only afford 5 little sprigs of java fern or anubias, then less light should be added spread over the entire tank... if you can.

If you are buying from a fellow hobbyist or have the cash to blow at the LFS and can put green from end to end, then you can add more lighting.

What's your budget on plants and what's your budget for lighting?

There's a great DIY lighting trick for low light plants using spiral fluorescents... have you seen the DIY thread? http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=150361


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Coralife T5 Aqualight

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ct ... riplight48

If you watn more wattage, Nova makes a nice T5 HO fixture that I think is still under $100 for a 48" light.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

good link number6.

i've used T5HO on my 4' 95G tank and have been very pleased. But I don't know much about lighting and feel pretty confident there must be ways to get as good results without shelling out the money on these expensive fixtures and light bulbs. The link number6 gave showed something that looked good, though from the pictures (hard to tell with pics) it didn't look quite as nice.


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

When growing plants, HQI-lights are good option. There are two choices for freshwater, 70W and 150W and many colors to choose from. We have had those lights for several years and not only in tanks with plants but because it makes water look more alive with moving shadows in bottom.

Here is example photo of 150W's. Not much plants there but lighting is just the way I want it. In smaller tanks we use 70W's.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

cholile said:


> i've used T5HO on my 4' 95G tank and have been very pleased. But I don't know much about lighting and feel pretty confident there must be ways to get as good results without shelling out the money on these expensive fixtures and light bulbs. The link number6 gave showed something that looked good, though from the pictures (hard to tell with pics) it didn't look quite as nice.


I'm sure that a full hood would look better than the partial hood the poster in the DIY thread made.

The benefit of building a hood for a planted tank is that you can add enough spirals over the plants and then as the plants grow and fill out the tank, add more spirals.

Once the tank was 60% planted, then the linear high output T5s wouldn't be wasting light onto areas of the tank with no plants. Less "extra" light means less algae.

The HQI lights could be considered super bright versions of the spiral bulb idea. Adding those to the tank as the plants progress could be fantastic.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I took my normal hood for my 30g tank and put the brightest tube I could find in it. I am rather pleased by the results!

Other than that my 75g has the Current USA Satelite single in it and It's quite nice.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I use dual power compacts from corallife for my 20l plant tank with a JBJ fixture and dual fans. Its nice but the fans on the JBJ fixtures dont last long.

I have a another huge PC fixture that was given to me and I want to say its a All Glass but Im not sure. That one is nice and has lasted me for a while but it does not have the convineince of built in fans like the JBJ

I also use the power saver bulbs in some tanks with a clamp light. I use a long stand for the clamp lights. I get a nice shimmer from the ripples in the water but not as crisp and as white/clear as a HQI do to the kelvins but the shimmer from the surface of the water is there.

I would do the DIY but I would get fixtures for higher watts if possible and use those Zoo Med reptile screw in compacts. The Zoo Med reptile ones look good and I have used them with standard shop light clamp lamp dome fixtures but they end up blowing pretty easy with those and one shot off from its base across the room on me once.

I like the Coralife 50/50 screw ins for applications where light out put is not needed like non planted tanks or smaller tanks.


----------

